# Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!



## Teichbubi (24. November 2014)

In der Hoffnung einmal die richtige Schnur zu finden versuche ich es mal hier im Board...#h
Ich suche eine geflochtene Schnur zum Forellen und Barschangeln. Geflochtene deshalb, weil ich es a) auch mit größeren Fischen zu tun habe und b) enorme Distanzen erreichen muss/ möchte. Und selbst auf der Hälfte dieser Distanz merkt man kaum bzw. keine Bisse mit monofiler Schnur. Und das ist auch schon der Kritikpunkt: dünn (0,06 - 0,08mm) mit bestmöglichen Wurfeigenschaften. Gerne mit Link, ich möchte sie gerne online beziehen.


----------



## welsfaenger (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Ganz klar: varivas avani Seebass in 0.8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Power Pro 0,06mm

http://www.angelplatz.de/Power_Pro_Pp_135M_0_06mm_3kg_M__Green--so0000?referer=froogle&gclid=CJWhqprzk8ICFSYTwwodTJ8ASg


----------



## iltis05 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Meine Empfehlung seit 8Wochen und mit 3-4mal Wöchentlich im einsatz und super Gut recht günstig.
Die Tailwalk Peewee in 0,06 mit 3,63Kg tragkraft,und mit 26,95-27,95 € für 150m ist zwar nur 4fach geflochten,aber dafür umso besser.
Absolut Top,wird jetzt meine Daiwa Tournament ablösen.
Bei Pike-Attack und Nippon-Tackle zu beziehen.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Teichbubi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung seit 8Wochen und mit 3-4mal Wöchentlich im einsatz und super Gut recht günstig.
> Die Tailwalk Peewee in 0,06 mit 3,63Kg tragkraft,und mit 26,95-27,95 € für 150m ist zwar nur 4fach geflochten,aber dafür umso besser.
> Absolut Top,wird jetzt meine Daiwa Tournament ablösen.
> Bei Pike-Attack und Nippon-Tackle zu beziehen.
> ...



Ich habe auf der Seite von Nippon-Tackle eine Tabelle gefunden, die besagt, dass die Schnur mit einem Durchmesser von 0,10mm eine Tragkraft deutlich unter 3kg aufweist. Kann das überhaupt so sein?


----------



## iltis05 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Ich kenn die Tabelle,aber es gibt nur 2 stück die unter 3kg tragen.
Das ist die 0,4 er und 0,3 er mit 2,72 und 2,27 kg sind auch mit 6lb bzw mit 5lbs angegeben


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Seite von Nippon-Tackle eine Tabelle gefunden, die besagt, dass die Schnur mit einem Durchmesser von 0,10mm eine Tragkraft deutlich unter 3kg aufweist. Kann das überhaupt so sein?



So steht es geschrieben......


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung seit 8Wochen und mit 3-4mal Wöchentlich im einsatz und super Gut recht günstig.
> Die Tailwalk Peewee in 0,06 mit 3,63Kg tragkraft,und mit 26,95-27,95 € für 150m ist zwar nur 4fach geflochten,aber dafür umso besser.
> Absolut Top,wird jetzt meine Daiwa Tournament ablösen.
> Bei Pike-Attack und Nippon-Tackle zu beziehen.
> ...



Iltis ist ja klar. Die 0,6er Schnurklasse in 0,132mm trägt 3,63kg.


----------



## Teichbubi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Power Pro 0,06mm
> 
> http://www.angelplatz.de/Power_Pro_Pp_135M_0_06mm_3kg_M__Green--so0000?referer=froogle&gclid=CJWhqprzk8ICFSYTwwodTJ8ASg




die hatte ich auch schonmal, aber ich finde sie nur in grün. Unser Wasser ist sehr klar. Meine Angst war, dass die Schnur zu sehr auffällt, da grünes Licht erst spät absorbiert wird. Habe daher immer auf roten Schnüren zurückgegriffen. Oder irre ich mich? Macht das bei solch dünnen Schnüren überhaupt noch den Braten fett?


----------



## Teichbubi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Iltis ist ja klar. Die 0,6er Schnurklasse in 0,132mm trägt 3,63kg.



und genau das verstehe ich an dieser Tabelle nicht. Die erste Zahl soll die Stärke angeben, aber das wäre doch sehr unrealistisch. Und was sollte dann die Milimeterangabe dahinter?;+


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch schonmal, aber ich finde sie nur in grün. Unser Wasser ist sehr klar. Meine Angst war, dass die Schnur zu sehr auffällt, da grünes Licht erst spät absorbiert wird. Habe daher immer auf roten Schnüren zurückgegriffen. Oder irre ich mich? Macht das bei solch dünnen Schnüren überhaupt noch den Braten fett?



Also an unserem Forellenbach/-fluss ist auch sehr klares Wasser (außer nach Regenwetter). Ich habe mit weiß, neongrün, neongelb, grün gefischt. Die Forellen hat´s nie gejuckt. Gebissen haben die immer. Und Barsch kann ich nicht sagen, aber die beißen ja auf alles.


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> und genau das verstehe ich an dieser Tabelle nicht. Die erste Zahl soll die Stärke angeben, aber das wäre doch sehr unrealistisch. Und was sollte dann die Milimeterangabe dahinter?;+



Die erste Zahl ist die Gousu-Klasse....was auch immer das bedeutet. Aber dafür gibts sicherlich Experten hier im forum.


----------



## iltis05 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Jetzt weiß ich was du wolltest.
Aber ich bin der meinung die 0,6 Schnur ist wirklich dünn.
Im vergleich zu anderen ist es nur ein dünner Faden.
Ich lieb sie zum Barschfischen für Caroliner-Rig und zum Jiggen.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Habe vor wenigen Wochen eine Stroft mit 4,5 KG Tragkraft von einen Boardie gekauft.#6
 Wenn der Köder nicht weit genug fliegt, dann ist garantiert nicht die Schnur schuld.:m


----------



## volkerm (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Stroft. Die sind wenigstens so ehrlich, und geben nur die Tragkraft an.
Gegenueber gleichstarkem (Tragkraft) Mono komme ich bei Wurfweite gerade mal mit Geflecht auf + 5-8% mehr.
Darum fische ich, wenn ich die wenigen Meter nicht unbedingt brauche, Mono.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Stroft. Die sind wenigstens so ehrlich, und geben nur die Tragkraft an.
> Gegenueber gleichstarkem (Tragkraft) Mono komme ich bei Wurfweite gerade mal mit Geflecht auf + 5-8% mehr.
> Darum fische ich, wenn ich die wenigen Meter nicht unbedingt brauche, Mono.


 

 Volker,#h

 ich erkenne dein Genie an.


----------



## Teichbubi (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Volker,#h
> 
> ich erkenne dein Genie an.




ich ebenfalls, nur in dem Fall geht es ja nicht nur um die Wurfweite, sondern auch um den Köderkontakt. Besonders in Absinkphasen ist der auf diese Distanz nicht mit monofiler Schnur gewährleistet.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ganz klar: varivas avani Seebass in 0.8



Wäre auch meine Empfehlung



Teichbubi schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch schonmal, aber ich finde sie nur in grün. Unser Wasser ist sehr klar. Meine Angst war, dass die Schnur zu sehr auffällt, da grünes Licht erst spät absorbiert wird. Habe daher immer auf roten Schnüren zurückgegriffen. Oder irre ich mich? Macht das bei solch dünnen Schnüren überhaupt noch den Braten fett?



Alle Schnüre sind mehr oder weniger sichtbar. Eine rote Schnur wird nicht ab einer gewissen Tiefe unsichtbar, sie erscheint nur nicht mehr als rot.


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ganz klar: varivas avani Seebass in 0.8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Schaut interessant aus. Hat die schon mal jemand direkt in Japan bestellt? Kostet dort ja nur etwas über die Hälfte als in D. Wie ist das mit Steuern und Zoll?


----------



## inselkandidat (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

ja hab ich..30 dollar die 150 m inklu Versand und ging ohne zoll durch...Hab die Leine heute zum ersten mal gefischt und bin begeistert, das Beste was ich je hatte, mal sehen wie sie die mefo Saison meistert...


----------



## Hann. Münden (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch schonmal, aber ich finde sie nur in grün. Unser Wasser ist sehr klar. Meine Angst war, dass die Schnur zu sehr auffällt, da grünes Licht erst spät absorbiert wird. Habe daher immer auf roten Schnüren zurückgegriffen. Oder irre ich mich? Macht das bei solch dünnen Schnüren überhaupt noch den Braten fett?



Fische die 0,10er an meiner UL.
Gibt keine Probleme


----------



## DeralteSack (24. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Verwende ne WFT PLASMA 0,08 für UL und fürs Drop Shoten. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wurfweite kann ich auchnicht klagen. Preislich ist sie auch bezahlbar. #6


----------



## welsfaenger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Dto, auch in Japan bestellt. Hat'n Monat gedauert aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Selbst als jemand der sonst Hptsl. Stroft fischt ne geniale Alternative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> die hatte ich auch schonmal, aber ich finde sie nur in grün. Unser Wasser ist sehr klar. Meine Angst war, dass die Schnur zu sehr auffällt, da grünes Licht erst spät absorbiert wird. Habe daher immer auf roten Schnüren zurückgegriffen. Oder irre ich mich? Macht das bei solch dünnen Schnüren überhaupt noch den Braten fett?



mein ist auch grün ....aber überlege mal wie sehen Wasserpflanzen denn aus ? ROT?

 warum muss man immer für andere denken.....


----------



## Breamhunter (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Schaut interessant aus. Hat die schon mal jemand direkt in Japan bestellt? Kostet dort ja nur etwas über die Hälfte als in D. Wie ist das mit Steuern und Zoll?



Jo ich hier ! 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4220707&postcount=7634


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Meine 2000yd. Power Pro warten aktuell noch beim Zoll auf Abholung  Top Schnur zum Megapreis, bei 9 Cent pro Meter kann man nicht klagen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Für Forellen in Bächen kommt nur farblose Monofile
Schnur im Einsatz bei mir.
Für Barsch kommt eine geflochtene gelbe Sunline PE 0.4
aus Japan im Einsatz.
Wer wissen möchte wie man das PE Braid umrechnet hab ich
ei hilfreiches Tool:
www.haken.ch/converter


----------



## kernell32 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Für Forellen in Bächen kommt nur farblose Monofile
> Schnur im Einsatz bei mir.
> Für Barsch kommt eine geflochtene gelbe Sunline PE 0.4
> aus Japan im Einsatz.
> ...


Durchmesserangaben bei Geflochtener sind Mumpitz, wieviel kg hält die Schnur?


----------



## sam1000-0 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Durchmesserangaben bei Geflochtener sind Mumpitz, wieviel kg hält die Schnur?



Ist ne Sunline Troutist Area in 8 lbs, etwa 3,6 kg Tg.


----------



## ulf (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Schaut interessant aus. Hat die schon mal jemand direkt in Japan bestellt? Kostet dort ja nur etwas über die Hälfte als in D. Wie ist das mit Steuern und Zoll?



Hallo

Da mußt Du nicht unbedingt aus Japan bestellen, Lettland reicht auch schon : http://www.ebay.de/itm/VARIVAS-New-...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4914b778 
Und da das innerhalb der EU ist, wird auch keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll fällig .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Lazarus (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ulf schrieb:


> Da mußt Du nicht unbedingt aus Japan bestellen, Lettland reicht auch schon : http://www.ebay.de/itm/VARIVAS-New-Avani-Sea-Bass-PE-Green-150M-1-/121485178744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4914b778


 Ein 4x Braid zu 27€ / 150m? Zzgl. 5€ Versand. 
Für das Geld gibt es ja schon eine Stroft GTP. Die GTP R1 wäre übrigens meine Empfehlung für das Barsch- u. Forellenangeln.
Ob du damit oder mit irgendeiner anderen Schnur 'enorme Distanzen' wirfst, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da mußt Du nicht unbedingt aus Japan bestellen, Lettland reicht auch schon : http://www.ebay.de/itm/VARIVAS-New-Avani-Sea-Bass-PE-Green-150M-1-/121485178744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4914b778
> Und da das innerhalb der EU ist, wird auch keine Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll fällig .
> ...



Geht sogar noch günstiger, der Shop ist in Kroatien, ebenfalls Zoll und MWST frei. Auch fallen keine Versandkosten an.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VARIVAS-Ava...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23453646ba


----------



## ulf (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Geht sogar noch günstiger, der Shop ist in Kroatien, ebenfalls Zoll und MWST frei. Auch fallen keine Versandkosten an.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VARIVAS-Avani-Sea-Bass-PREMIUM-PE-150-m-Max-14-5-lb-/151485040314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23453646ba




#6#6

Gruß Ulf


----------



## welsfaenger (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

@lazarus
Die Schnur ist ja auch besser als die stroft ( und das Sage ich als stroft Fan) und besser als fasst alle 8x geflochtenen !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam1000-0 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @lazarus
> Die Schnur ist ja auch besser als die stroft ( und das Sage ich als stroft Fan) und besser als fasst alle 8x geflochtenen !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mag ja sein daß die Avani Sea Bass besser als die Stroft ist
aber gibt es sie auch in 8-10lbs?
Die Stoft S ist mit 0,13mm und 4 kg zu bekommen, die
Sea Bass hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht in dieser Dimension
gefunden.
Für Barsche nehm ich keine PE in 0.8 Schnur oder anders,
14lbs.
Die kann nicht so dünn sein wie die Stroft Typ S 06.


----------



## welsfaenger (26. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Die avani in 1.0 ist dünner als die stroft Typ 2, die 0.8er ist dünner als die stroft Typ 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die avani in 1.0 ist dünner als die stroft Typ 2, die 0.8er ist dünner als die stroft Typ 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Genau deswegen hab ich mir die Stroft S Typ 06 bestellt,
ist die beste in dieser Klasse.


----------



## welsfaenger (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

das denke ich auch 
Wobei, von der Varivas gibt es ja auch ne 8x geflochtene, da käme es mal auf einen Vergleich an  Ich denke die tun sich nicht viel.


----------



## inselkandidat (27. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

varivas macht alle möglichen Schnüre..mono/geflochten/4x/8x...
Die seabass ist noch im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt und schlägt trotzdem alle bisherigen Geflechte die ich bis jetz hatte um Längen trotz " nur 4x braided"
Wenn sie die kommende Mefosaison gut übersteht, sind die 30 Euro/150 m völlig in Ordnung!


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Die graue, 8x geflochtene Varivas Max PE fische ich und habe letztens am Wasser jemanden getroffen, der die gelbgrüne Stroft S auf der Rolle hatte. Die Varivas fühlt sich von der Oberfläche her nochmal deutlich glatter an als die Stroft und der Kollege war dementsprechend überrascht.
Ich bin mit der Varivas jedenfalls sehr zufrieden und die 4x geflochtene werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal testen.


----------



## Hardiii (28. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Ich habe zum testen gestern die PeeWee mit 8 lb bestellt.
Allein die Farbe überzeugt mich schon


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ganz klar: varivas avani Seebass in 0.8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ein Traum von Schnur!!!! #6 Hab sie auch endlich in der Hand.


----------



## ulfisch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Wird wohl auch meine Nächste
gut zu hören, dass ihr begeistert seit#6


----------



## Teichbubi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Geht sogar noch günstiger, der Shop ist in Kroatien, ebenfalls Zoll und MWST frei. Auch fallen keine Versandkosten an.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VARIVAS-Avani-Sea-Bass-PREMIUM-PE-150-m-Max-14-5-lb-/151485040314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23453646ba




Wenn ich diese Schnur bestelle, erhalte ich diese dann in 0,08mm? Mag sich vielleicht dumm anhören, aber ich weiß nicht was auf dem Bild hinter der "0,8" die Hieroglyphe zu bedeuten hat. Hätte die Zahl etwas mit mm zu tun, müsste doch 0,08 dort stehen... Ich bin leider etwas überfordert mit diesen Angaben sowie mit den ganzen Stroft Typen was es da alles gibt...


----------



## inselkandidat (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

http://havelritter.de/umrechnung-von-pe-in-millimeter-werte-auf-angelschnur-und-spule/2013/07/15/


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Die ganzen durchmesserangaben anderer Hersteller sind eh für'n Ar... . Die PE 0.8er ist mind. So dünn wie die meisten 0.08 er schnüre. Geh einfach nach der Tragkraft! Die Stimmen bei der avani ziemlich genau.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teichbubi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Ich danke euch, die Schnur ist ausgewählt.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Danke inselkandidat! Dann Stimmen bei der avani auch die durchmesserangaben.
Die PE1 ist entspricht ziemlich genau einer stroft typ2. Und da bewegen wir uns wieder im realen 0.16er Bereich !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teichbubi (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> http://havelritter.de/umrechnung-von-pe-in-millimeter-werte-auf-angelschnur-und-spule/2013/07/15/



die Tabelle löst so einige Rätsel für mich :q


----------



## ede123 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Fischt einer die avani oder die pee wee auf der Baitcaster ?
 suche noch eine geeignete PE für meine scorpion 
 welche Stärken wären einer 0,10 power pro entsprechend , die 1.0 ?
 grüße ede


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ede123 schrieb:


> Fischt einer die avani oder die pee wee auf der Baitcaster ?
> suche noch eine geeignete PE für meine scorpion
> welche Stärken wären einer 0,10 power pro entsprechend , die 1.0 ?
> grüße ede



Das mit den Japanischen Schnurstärken ist doch schon zig mal durchgekaut. 
Wenn du eine Avani mit einer 0,1er power pro vergleichen willst, dann musst du schon in den light-Bereich gehen.
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...d/6614/cPath/30_198_410_1037/angelschnur.html
Zu dieser Schnur von avani kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, da ich selbst eine Avani SeaBass Premium in 1,2PE habe. Also umgerechnet eine 0,18mm (obwohl die sich extrem dünn anfühlt #6) mit etwa 9,5kg


----------



## ulfisch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen und halte mich grob daran, dass PE 0,1 ca. 1 KG entspricht also knapp über 2LB
PE 0,2 = 2KG 5LB
PE 0,5 = 5KG ca. 11LB
PE 1,0 entsprächen dann ca. 10 KG und 22LB
usw.#h

Als Leitfaden reicht das völlig.

PE ist eine Japanische Industrienorm die ursprünglich zur Bestimmung anderer Schnüre hergenommen wurde und nun einfach auf Angelschnüre(geflochtene)  übertragen wurde.|wavey:


----------



## Südschwedenfan (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Habe auf fast allen Rollen die Berkley Whiplash drauf, da trägt die 0,06 er, unglaubliche 10,6 Kg.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## ede123 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Das ich die Durchmesserangaben vergessen kann ist mir schon klar, mir ging es um den realen Vergleich, die Schnur sollte real nicht dicker sein als die 0,10 er power pro. die ist ja nur mit 10 lbs angegeben, die 0.8 er seabass mit max 14,5 lbs, sollte diese also dann real dicker sein als die power pro ?! hat denn jemand den direkten vergleich zu hause ?
 gruß ede


----------



## Breamhunter (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Habe auf fast allen Rollen die Berkley Whiplash drauf, da trägt die *0,06 er*, unglaubliche *10,6 Kg.*
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Ja, ne is klar !:m


----------



## ulfisch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ja, ne is klar !:m


Das war sicher ironisch von Südschwedenfan gemeint|rolleyes


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Habe auf fast allen Rollen die Berkley Whiplash drauf, da trägt die 0,06 er, unglaubliche 10,6 Kg.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



bei der berkley stimmt doch weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

hatte die PeeWee gehabt. Fand ich jetzt leider nicht so gut. Die Schnur hat sich eingeschnitten, oder wie man das nennt  Bin wieder zurück zu Stroft R1, damit hatte ich nie Probleme. Aber Seabass werde ich auch irgendwann noch mal testen.


----------



## sam1000-0 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ede123 schrieb:


> Das ich die Durchmesserangaben vergessen kann ist mir schon klar, mir ging es um den realen Vergleich, die Schnur sollte real nicht dicker sein als die 0,10 er power pro. die ist ja nur mit 10 lbs angegeben, die 0.8 er seabass mit max 14,5 lbs, sollte diese also dann real dicker sein als die power pro ?! hat denn jemand den direkten vergleich zu hause ?
> gruß ede



Die Seabass Avani 0.8 ist etwas dicker als die 0, 10-er
Power Pro aber die ist glatt und rund und somit läuft sie
besser durch die Ringe.
Man(n) sollte sich nach der T.kraft der Schnüre richten
weil eine geflochtene die 10 lbs und platt ist wie die
Power Pro kann nicht das gleiche sein wie eine runde
wie Stroft z.b.Die Eigenschaften sind total verschieden.
Für die Japse-schnüre hab ich hier mal ne
hilfe, wer das braucht:
www.haken.ch/converter


----------



## ede123 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Vielen dank schon mal ! habe mir jetzt die 0.8 avani beim Kroaten bestellt, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler gesammelt? der Preis ist ja wirklich gut!#6


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Welche AVANI würdet ihr denn für Hecht empfehlen? 

Ich nutze meist Schnüre im Bereich 9+ kg (z.B. Spiderwire 0,14 oder WFT Plasma).


----------



## Breamhunter (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ede123 schrieb:


> Vielen dank schon mal ! habe mir jetzt die 0.8 avani beim Kroaten bestellt, hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler gesammelt? der Preis ist ja wirklich gut!#6



Ich auch vorgestern. Wurde angeblich sofort versendet. Mal abwarten und Tee trinken :q
Die letzte Spule hatte ich in Japanesien bestellt und hat vier Wochen gedauert. Zum Zoll mußte ich auch noch, weil der Höker vergessen hat, das Paket von Aussen zu deklarieren :r


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Welche AVANI würdet ihr denn für Hecht empfehlen?
> 
> Ich nutze meist Schnüre im Bereich 9+ kg (z.B. Spiderwire 0,14 oder WFT Plasma).



Also die 1,2 PE = 0,18mm schafft etwa 9,5kg


----------



## DeralteSack (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

@Hirschkäfer: Danke für den Tip!

Nun schwanke ich zwischen ner 1.0 (17,5 lbs) und ner 1.2 (20,9 lbs). Würde sie gerne zum Wobblern, Blinkern 30gr, etc. auf Hecht und auch mal auf Zander nutzen. Fische meist an einem mittleren Fluss und am See. Im Fluss gibt es auch manchmal Waller, die aber meist bissfaul sind (aber manchmal auch nicht).

Daher auch meine Frage mal an die Kollegen, die schon Erfahrung mit der Avani haben, welche würdet ihr empfehlen oder hier nehmen?


----------



## ede123 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

So kleines review zur Schnur:
zuerst der Shop, das Päckchen kam genau eine Woche nach Bestellung unversehrt an, und das aus Kroatien! Da habe ich schon bei mancher Bestellung in D wesentlich länger gewartet, kann den Händler diesbezüglich sehr empfehlen !

Die Schnur selbst :
erster Eindruck, richtig Klasse ! Ich war überrascht wie dünn das Geflecht real ist, dadurch, dass die Schnur absolut rund ist, wirkt sie dünner als die platte 0,10er power pro. Sie ist sehr geschmeidig aber von der Oberfläche etwas "rauh" was man beim Aufspulen und ersten Trockenwürfen im Wohnzimmer gemerkt hat. Jedoch keine Säge, nur etwas lauter als ne power pro, mich störts überhaupt nicht ! Abgefärbt hat sie beim Aufspulen überhaupt nicht, finde das Grün auch schön dezent und nicht so knallig auffällig !

Vielleicht hilfts ja bei der Entscheidung, ich bin rundum begeistert, mal sehen ob sie sich in der Praxis genauso bewährt ! grüße ede


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Im Moment ist die Power Pro Zero Impact bei Askari krass reduziert. Würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen...


----------



## Airblade85 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

mal ne doofe Frage..ist die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid zu gebrauchen? Wenn ja, kann man bei dir auch mit No-Knot arbeiten?
*
*


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



ede123 schrieb:


> So kleines review zur Schnur:
> zuerst der Shop, das Päckchen kam genau eine Woche nach Bestellung unversehrt an, und das aus Kroatien! Da habe ich schon bei mancher Bestellung in D wesentlich länger gewartet, kann den Händler diesbezüglich sehr empfehlen !
> 
> Die Schnur selbst :
> ...




Hi, war da zufällig Fluorocarbon dabei? Bei vielen Händlern gibts etwas davon Gratis dazu, dann müsste ich dieses nicht noch dazubestellen...


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*



Airblade85 schrieb:


> mal ne doofe Frage..ist die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid zu gebrauchen? Wenn ja, kann man bei dir auch mit No-Knot arbeiten?



Die soll sehr gut sein. Selbstverständlich kannst du da auch mit No-Knot arbeiten


----------



## ede123 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gutes, dünnes Geflecht gesucht!*

Jep war dabei, aber nur 2,5 m glaub ich! da musste wohl nochmal nachbestellen!


----------

